# John Deere 56 carb



## ryan56 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a John Deere 56 with a v60 6hp Tecumseh from 1970. I need to figure out how to adjust the carb and make gaskets out of paper. I also need to know how to disable the governor on this model.


----------

